# Nightmare mats on lower leg, feet, top of ears :-(



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

So i feel awful! After all that snow we had his fur on the above areas are like huge tight wool balls. Not good, i thought i was keeping on top if it. Doesn't help i recently found out that the husband doesn't brush him through before sticking him in the bath after a muddy walk! Grrr
To make matters worse i cant get him into the groomers until the 24th! 
HELP! What can i do? Will mat breakers get through them or will he need clipping? 
Huge advice needed....i feel awful :-(


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you, honestly even when you think you are keeping on top of things they seem to appear from nowhere. I would use a mikki matt splitter, I dont find the matt breaker that good for big matts, the splitter is a hook with a small razor on the inside - you hook it under the matt then cut through it from underneath,in you can cut through it with scissors as well, then brush through with a slicker brush. If the matts around the ear are underneath and in an area that doesn't show I would just cut the whole matt out, I had to do that once, you just have to keep on top of brushing that area afterwards.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

I have had the same issue myself with Rudi's legs and ears and so I would just clip them out and then start a fresh as they say  x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

legs are really hard to brush out..well with Lady they are as she hates me brushing her legs...sometimes it is better for them to just get them shaved and start new...kinder on their skin


----------

